# What's Your Acoustic Guitar Of Choice?



## Steve1962

Just wondering what everyone here plays.

Myself, I own Taylor, Martin, and Alvarez-Yairi, and have owned Gibson, Ibanez, and Ovation in the past.

Just wondrin'...


----------



## Swervin55

Martin D-35, Takamine TAN 16C, Gibson J-45 KOA, Washburn Apache


----------



## Eager Beaver

Takamine! Although I dont have an acoustic right now...


----------



## ronmac

None of the Above...

Bourgeois DBJ-C
Bourgeois JOMC Deluxe
Simon Fay
Larrivee JCL 40th Anniversay
Thomsley
Haida Gwaii
Pennell

and some projects and beaters... 
Yamaha, Norman, Fender, Stella, Harmony


----------



## rollingdam

Gibson Gospel
Gibson L2 Archtop
Larrivee L05
Larrivee OM 40


----------



## -TJ-

Larrivee D50 and Stonebridge OM32 with all of the appointments..... also have a nice limited edition MIJ Takamine 

this one is my favourite


----------



## hollowbody

I'm going with a Guild right now, though I love Martins too!


----------



## Milkman

I don't currently have a six string acoustic, but I recently bought this Ibanez 12 string which I'm enjoying.


I've owned lots of mid level acoustics but never anything high end.


----------



## puckhead

early 60s Hofner. I traded a computer for it
early 70s Lero. my first - a cheapie Korean

here's the Hofner


----------



## Milkman

puckhead said:


> early 60s Hofner. I traded a computer for it
> early 70s Lero. my first - a cheapie Korean
> 
> here's the Hofner




Nice old box man!


The first guitar I ever played was my dad's old Hofner which would have been made around the same time as yours or maybe a few years earlier.

His had binding and block inlays but was roughly the same body shape and had the F-holes and trapeze tail piece.


I wish to hell I had that guitar now.


----------



## fraser

ive got an apartment full of acoustics- but none on that list.
my favourites vary from day to day, but theyre all solid wood, mostly older than i am and wearing names like harmony, supertone, silvertone, oahu, kay, regal, framus, hofner and epiphone:smile:


----------



## fraser

Milkman said:


> Nice old box man!
> 
> 
> The first guitar I ever played was my dad's old Hofner which would have been made around the same time as yours or maybe a few years earlier.
> 
> His had binding and block inlays but was roughly the same body shape and had the F-holes and trapeze tail piece.
> 
> 
> I wish to hell I had that guitar now.


really liking puckheads hofner myself- nice guitar puckhead. did you ever find the date?


----------



## bobb

Blueridge BR 160 for me.


----------



## Kenmac

I voted Other. I've got a Simon and Patrick that I've been using for the past 14 years.


----------



## puckhead

fraser said:


> really liking puckheads hofner myself- nice guitar puckhead. did you ever find the date?


thanks very much.

no, I never did. I need to find one of those dentist mirrors.
I think I have it narrowed down to a '62 - '64.


----------



## aloysius

My dad bought me a Martin 000-15s for Christmas 2007. 
Loved it ever since. 

aloysius


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I really like my S&P. I voted other, even though I would love a Martin. I have played some great ones: Gibson, Washburn, Ovation, etc. I would really love to get my hands on a Guild.


----------



## Chito

A Martin 00-15 for me. I keep it in our family room and I use it for coming up with ideas for songs, or simply jammin with whatever's on the tube.  I like the small size and the articulation it gives out.


----------



## JohnyO

I play a Larrivee P09. A great little parlour guitar.


----------



## zontar

I have a Taro Classical-(MIJ in th 70's--probably identical to other guitars with other brand names on them, as was common of MIJ guitars of the time.)

I also have a Simon & Patrick 12 String (cedar top)

I have no 6 string flat top/steel string.
Maybe one day.

I'd be more than happy with a S&P, or other Godin brand.
I probably won't get a Dread or Jumbo size though.
I like medium sized acoustics better for what I'd be playing on them--mostly blues.


----------



## unison thrush

I love my Taylor 414ce. I find it sooooo difficult to settle on an acoustic guitar. This one is pretty much perfect for me. :smile:


----------



## Jaggery

I had a Larrivee D03. Fantastic guitar.
Had to sell it.

Now I have a S&P Folk and I think I will stick with Godin brand.
Great guitars.

I have an urge for a 12 string.


----------



## Mooh

First choice is a '95 Beneteau 6 string, second choice depends on my mood, either another Beneteau or a House.

www.beneteauguitars.com

www.houseguitars.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Your list has only 5 manufacturers and an other? It would have been much better had you used all ten choices for votes. I'm surprised that you didn't include some of the Godin line, seeing they are made right here in Canada and this is a Canadian Guitar Forum. Also, no Yamaha, Larivee or Takamine?


----------



## Nohtanhoj

If I'm not mistaken, L'Arrivee is also made in the Vancouver area. They're great guitars, and I almost bought one about a year ago. I was in the market for a new acoustic and was torn between one of theirs and a Taylor 314. I went with the Taylor because of sound - I loved the balance between the top end and the mids.

So yeah, I'm a Taylor player to the core.


----------



## Scottone

I have a Rizsanyi OM that I really like and a 70's Ibanez Concord (Dove copy) as my "beach" guitar.


----------



## Rwinder

Martin D-18.

Best feeling acoustic i have ever played and sounds glorious.


----------



## Savage

2008 Tanglewood TW45-NS-B-LH


----------



## dhutchings

I've got two Simon & Patricks.

A Satin Cedar (2001) and the L&M Ltd Spruce/Mahogany one that was put out this summer (2009).

I'm a Godin evangelist. My Dad has an Art & Lutherie Cedar and my Uncle has a Norman Spruce 12-string.


----------



## BBOP

*Not mainstream*

I stopped buying mass produced guitars along time ago. You can get a great bang for your buck with hand made guitars that wont break the bank. My guitars currently are Petros and Ryan. But their are some deals to be had at a lower price point. Its time to think outside the box.


----------



## Stephen W.

My main instruments are listed in my signature. I also have a third Andrew White (E body) that many have seen but no one knew was mine. We'll keep it that way for awhile longer.
Not listed are my mid 60's Hagstrum bass, 1978 OMI wood bodied Dobro, early 90's Ovation Elite Standard (deep bowl), '06 Larrivee BT 60 Baritone and my little Felix the Cat Martin. I'm the original owner of all except for the Hagstrum which I purchased used in 1970.
Gone but not forgotten is my first resonator. An off shore no name that the wife sold at a yard sale during the summer of '81 when times were really tough. A red no name flat top that was a Christmas gift from the wife to replace the resonator she sold. An Applause (shallow bowl) that was a gift to my youngest daughter. And the Limited Edition Signature Series Celebrity (super shallow bowl) that was purchased to replace the Applause when it's bridge snapped.


----------



## xuthal

I voted other IE:something i can actually afford


----------



## Steadfastly

dhutchings said:


> I've got two Simon & Patricks.
> 
> A Satin Cedar (2001) and the L&M Ltd Spruce/Mahogany one that was put out this summer (2009).
> 
> I'm a Godin evangelist. My Dad has an Art & Lutherie Cedar and my Uncle has a Norman Spruce 12-string.


Can you describe the difference in sounds between the two S & P's? And which one do you like the best?


----------



## Steve1962

FlipFlopFly said:


> Your list has only 5 manufacturers and an other? It would have been much better had you used all ten choices for votes. I'm surprised that you didn't include some of the Godin line, seeing they are made right here in Canada and this is a Canadian Guitar Forum. Also, no Yamaha, Larivee or Takamine?


As for the list, I'll claim a brain fart.

As for the poll, I suppose I could've listed more.

As for Godin, the fact that they're made in Canada isn't really a factor for me. They don't really make an "acoustic" guitar as far as I can tell...


----------



## Mooh

Steve1962 said:


> As for Godin, the fact that they're made in Canada isn't really a factor for me. They don't really make an "acoustic" guitar as far as I can tell...


They make Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Norman, Art & Luthiery...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## speedster

D-28 Martin, D18 1934 Golden Era Martin & Johnson D 28, Eminence Bass


----------



## harveyw

*My one And only*

I voted other as that is what i have.A nice old yamaha Nippon FG180.Would like to have a Guild too maybe one will come up that i can afford????


----------



## zontar

Steve1962 said:


> As for the list, I'll claim a brain fart.
> 
> As for the poll, I suppose I could've listed more.
> 
> As for Godin, the fact that they're made in Canada isn't really a factor for me. They don't really make an "acoustic" guitar as far as I can tell...


To follow up on Mooh's list-
http://www.godinguitars.com/
This lists their various brands & links to each site.

This one is acoustic and has Godin on the headstock

And I love my S&P 12.


----------



## Skndstry

I know I've said it before, but I love Garrison guitars. My best friends G40 sounds beautiful played fingerstyle, and my G50 is utter gold when strummed.


----------



## p_wats

I don't have nearly the extensive collection or rarities that a lot of you probably do, but I've stuck by Takamine lately and currently have a TAN15C and an old EF349 (post-lawsuit very warm sounding 80s guitar).


----------



## roadflix

What else would a guy named Marr own but a MacKenzie & Marr "Tofino"? Cedar top, Akoumé back and sides, mahogany neck, Gotoh tuning machines and my name on the headstock. Call me biased, but playing this guitar feels about as right as it gets.


----------



## shoretyus

Scottone said:


> I have a Rizsanyi OM .


I bet you would like it:smile: ... any pics? 

I have a really nice Yamaha 450 SA that love.


----------



## gundogfilms

Larrivee L-09, ca1983


----------



## dhutchings

FlipFlopFly said:


> Can you describe the difference in sounds between the two S & P's? And which one do you like the best?


I can't speak to individual composition (cedar top, laminate wild cherry back and sides vs spruce top, solid mahogany back and sides), but as a package the Cedar has a warmer tone, the Spruce top is a little brighter. I like playing Rhythm on the Cedar while someone's improvising with the Spruce (or vice versa).


----------



## Steadfastly

dhutchings said:


> I can't speak to individual composition (cedar top, laminate wild cherry back and sides vs spruce top, solid mahogany back and sides), but as a package the Cedar has a warmer tone, the Spruce top is a little brighter. I like playing Rhythm on the Cedar while someone's improvising with the Spruce (or vice versa).


Thanks for the post. I've got to try them side by side soon. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Scottone

shoretyus said:


> I bet you would like it:smile: ... any pics?
> 
> I have a really nice Yamaha 450 SA that love.


Here's a pic of the Rizsanyi...sorry for the lousy photography..


----------



## Steadfastly

Scottone said:


> Here's a pic of the Rizsanyi...sorry for the lousy photography..


That's an interesting pick guard. Is it plastic or is it real wood?


----------



## Scottone

FlipFlopFly said:


> That's an interesting pick guard. Is it plastic or is it real wood?


Real wood...not sure of the species though.


----------



## Steve1962

Scottone said:


> Real wood...not sure of the species though.


Looks like Maple...


----------



## Steve1962

My main gigging acoustic is a 1986 Alvarez-Yairi DY-66. I traded a 1976 Gibson Blueridge for it. The Gibson had a twisted neck that nobody could bring back.

I played the Yairi and was blown away. It's Maple back and sides with a Cedar top that I have absolutely destroyed (I don't have what would be considered a "textbook" strumming style. 

The thing keeps on kickin', though...


----------



## ZenJenga

60s Eko Ranger VI (alltime fave acoustic by far)
Fender F35
Saturn something or other


----------



## eric_b

'75 Norman B-20, refinished with Tru-oil... nice mellow tone, excellent action, a really nice player. The construction is a bit primitive, bolt-on neck etc., but I think that just adds to it's "mojo",. It gets played it a lot.


----------



## Allfingers

I'm not into 'pretty looking' looking guitars. 

My accoustic guitar of choice is a Samick I purchased back in the early 90's. Over 15 years later it still has the finest sound I've heard on a guitar. If there was a fire it would be the instrument I'd crawl out the window with.

I also have an older low end Martin from the early 70's and a ratty looking nylon string Framus from the mid 60's on which I play classical.


----------



## rhh7

My acoustic guitar is a Simon & Patrick Parlour guitar, 12 frets to the body, laminated top.


----------



## Greendo

*Acoustic choice*

Larrivee D03E:smile:


----------



## icycle

I really like the Boucher guitars. I have a Native Goose Dreadnaught and an Indian Goose Jumbo



Also have a Gibson Gospel, Seagull S6 Mahogany and a Yamaha 12 String...

I think I am too new to post pics.


----------



## sard

Baden D- style rosewood


----------



## Skin

I’ve had several Larrivee’s and really liked them but my only acoustic now is a Gibson songwriter deluxe. I took home the shop-worn model until mine came in and after a week with it I was convinced I no longer liked it. The new one was incredible right out of the box, low action and far better than shop-worn model.


----------



## hag99

I play a Larrivee D03R at the moment, but I don't have enough experience to claim a favorite. After a few more years of buying/selling and frequent stops at the music shops I'll get back to ya.


----------



## Intrepid

A few Martins, a Larry and a Taylor.


----------



## neptune46

l like this!!


----------



## neptune46

puckhead said:


> early 60s Hofner. I traded a computer for it
> early 70s Lero. my first - a cheapie Korean
> 
> here's the Hofner


l like this!!


----------



## Sher Blues

Frankie & Johnny from Richard Guitar (The son of Normand Boucher from Norman guitars)

http://www.guitaresrichard.com/en/frankie_and_johnny.php

Sorry, I'll take a real picture soon...


----------



## -TJ-

Sher Blues said:


> Frankie & Johnny from Richard Guitar (The son of Normand Boucher from Norman guitars)
> 
> http://www.guitaresrichard.com/en/frankie_and_johnny.php
> 
> Sorry, I'll take a real picture soon...


The back and sides look very nice in those photos.


----------



## sneakypete

mine changes...since pulling out my Larrivee Lites a few weeks ago it`s been either one of those...or my 1950 Suzuki...


----------



## -TJ-

do you have more pics of that archtop?:smile:


----------



## Skndstry

Mmm yeah. That Suzuki is SWEET!


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## jcayer

I like my Seagull S6+ cedar. :smile:


----------



## JohnEsmokes

+ seagull s6+


----------



## Cort Strummer

I voted other because I use Cole Clarks, they are simply awesome!


----------



## Mooh

Cort Strummer said:


> I voted other because I use Cole Clarks, they are simply awesome!


Tell us about them. I've tried a couple that were very good, and looked at the catalogue. Cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dhutchings

I'm also interested in hearing about Cole Clarkes. My FLGS carries them from time to time, and I've seen a band (www.dalagirls.com) switch over to them recently. 

What I've heard of them sounds good, I just haven't got my hands on one yet to try them out.


----------



## Gee-ter Guy

well ive been playing electrics for 5 years and im just nnow going to buy a acoustic, but since i need it just to go everywhere with im gettting a Epiphone acoustic :s ya its pretty cheap but i just need it to twang on wherever i go


----------



## gibbie

*acoustic guitar of choice*

_I own a Gibson J200, A Gibson J45, A couple of Taks and some others. My J200 is the best sounding flattop I have ever heard. I know, I know, Martins and Taylors are fabulous guitars but my 200 is something else_


----------



## Sandman

*Accoustic of choice*

I have an Ibanez Lonestar accoustic which was my first. It was with me for almost 20 yrs. until I had a bit of an accident which broke the headstock kqoct.I found it great to play. After it broke, I went shopping, spending hours/days trying different ones. I broke it down to 4; A Takamine, An Ovation, a Seagull and a S & L. I chose the Tak, and it has been at my faithful side ever since. Someday I hope to go after the S & L or the Ovation.


----------



## lyric girl

Larrivee parlor and two LS


----------



## Mike MacLeod

*Private Stock*

Over the years I have acquired the following:
14 Martins ranging from the early 20s to the mid 60s.
3 Gibson Archtops from '37 - '64
1 '36 Epiphone Emperor (see avatar)
1 '25 Gibson A Jr. snakehead, 
1 70s F-5 mandolin
1 Heiden '03 A-5 mandolin
1 Laskin custom
1 Steve Andersen Streamline 17" Archtop
1 Coles Eclipse banjo (1905?)
1 Washburn (lyon & Healey) FF style banjo (1928?)
1 Lachenal 48 button concertina
1 Leonardo Nunes Taropatch mid 30s
1 Leonardo Nunes Soprano uke
2 Gold Label Kamaka Ukes
1 Kumalae ukulele

And a bunch of interesting stuff acquired out of historical curiosity.


----------



## ronmac

Mike MacLeod said:


> Over the years I have acquired the following:
> 14 Martins ranging from the early 20s to the mid 60s.
> 3 Gibson Archtops from '37 - '64
> 1 '36 Epiphone Emperor (see avatar)
> 1 '25 Gibson A Jr. snakehead, 70s F-5 mandolin
> 1 Heiden '03 A-5 mandolin
> 1 Laskin custom
> 1 Steve Andersen Streamline 17" Archtop
> 1 Coles Eclipse banjo (1905?)
> 1 Washburn (lyon & Healey) FF style banjo (1928?)
> 1 Lachenal 48 button concertina
> 1 Leonardo Nunes Taropatch mid 30s
> 1 Leonardo Nunes Soprano uke
> 2 Gold Label Kamaka Ukes
> 1 Kumalae ukulele
> 
> And a bunch of interesting stuff acquired out of historical curiosity.


"Ah, Mr. MacLeod this is the Gas company calling. Our monitors have detected a leak at your location. Could you please vacate your residence, leave the doors un-locked and our special recovery van will be right over to take care of the problem."

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

ronmac said:


> "Ah, Mr. MacLeod this is the Gas company calling. Our monitors have detected a leak at your location. Could you please vacate your residence, leave the doors un-locked and our special recovery van will be right over to take care of the problem."
> 
> Thank you, sir.


Biggest Giggle I've had in weeks. Thanks. 

Frankly, if I didn't play these things on a semi-regular basis, I would actually feel embarassed to look at the list. About the only thing that doesn't see active duty is the Concertina. - It actually makes my head hurt to try to play it. :-(


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## taylor96

*Acoustic Guitars I Have*

Presently have

Martin SPD 16 T
Taylor 510
Blueridge BR160



Had Gibson J45 SOLD
Simon & Patrick Pro Maple SOLD
Larrivee DV09 SOLD
Seagull M12 SOLD
Arena SOLD


----------



## JT Foote

The three builders I like the most:

Collings - great fit and finish, unique voicing, very comfortable necks.
Gallagher -- built like a tank, but don't sound that way. Warm, rich sounding guitars, with excellent quality control, beautiful designs and woods. 
Guild (when still in Westerly, Rhode Island) -- the most balanced tone I've encountered. Excellent bang for the buck. I had a GF-55 that was a superior instrument, although less than half the price of a comparable Martin. 

To my ears, on average:

Taylors -- too bright on average. Usually have a nice tone when amplified. If I was looking for a good stage guitar w/excellent playability, I'd be thinking about these in serious way.
Martin -- too bassy, bulky necks, thin mids, and sometimes overpriced for the fit and finish, unless we're talking about the most expensive models. The only ones I've heard that I really liked were either pre-war, or so outrageously priced I'd need a mortgage to own one. Or both.
Gibson -- somewhat poor quality control, and inconsistent tonality. And yes, that includes the newer Bozeman offerings. I know, I just sold one. An old one can be heaven. But they can be real stinkers, too. I had a new SJ for two months, and had to get a brace re-glued. Considering the cost, that was inexcusable. Somebody fire the CEO and let a real luthier/businessman make some changes.
Ovations -- I like 'em when paired with a decent amp. I've seen some that were really beautiful, but I just can't get over the salad bowl back.
Ibanez -- No comment. Never had the urge to play one, including the acoustic offerings.

Warning: This is only my opinion. I repeat, my opinion. Flamers need not apply. :rockon:

... JT


----------



## ashm70

I dunno if it counts or not, but my National resolectric junior works both acoustically and amped...


----------



## Hublocker

*Yamaha FG 150*

I have a Yamaha FG 150 I got in LA in 1970. It's the same model country Joe played at Woodstock. It wasn't very expensive and the guy in the music store was a good salesman and told me he bought one of them too when his Martin was stolen until he could afford another good guitar. And I've had it for 39 years!

I also have a Yamaha FG130 I got at Yamaha in Japan in 1973. It's a bit louder and fuller sounding than the FG 150, but harder to play too. The action could be lighter, but I've never had it in for a tune up. Great for 1st position chording and flat picking though.

I have a plywood Silvertone that I found in someone's garbage too.


----------



## washburned

Taylor 214E.......all the tone less the bling.....now there is that Guild I saw in Montreal a few weeks ago.........GAS!


----------



## ed2000

'65 Stella...best $28 investment in a guitar


----------



## simescan

Seems most of us can't offord the high-end acoustics. If I had the coin,....I would certainly be strummin' a Taylor, Martin or Guild,...But, I can survive with my Washburn, Ibanez and cort......
( course I can dream......


----------



## Bryan

My most played ; like 99.99999999999999999999% of the time is a Paragon GOM 13 fret . I also have a Larrivee LV09e , but it has been sitting for quite some time now since I got the Paragon . I was thinking of selling it , but I just can't get up the courage to do it .


----------



## Vack

I have an Alhambra J2 jumbo ones from 2002:

ALHAMBRA J2 GUITARRA ACUSTICA ABETO BRILLO - Auvisa - Tienda de Instrumentos Musicales y Sonido Profesional

I've never had a better one.


----------



## Ship of fools

Hey Bryan I meant to ask which guitar did you buy from Rob or is yours a pre-owned and pictures would help.Ship


----------



## mnnm

I just got a Stonebridge 23CR Grand Cutaway from Nantel Music Store. This is the best acoustic guitar I never played. I also add an Highlander pickup to it so that I could do live gigs.


----------



## gregsguitars

My 1953 Martin 00028, Them my custom Dread made by Nashville's very own Mark Taylor of Crafters of Tennesee, Then on of My Grammer guitars and then My 1950's J 45,


----------



## Alex Csank

I bought a cheap 'Dana' classical guitar back in 1977 for $50 and a small quantity of a certain substance which resembles incense, but has more interesting effects. I have kept that guitar with me and it has traveled with me to Europe, Asia, Africa, South America, the Caribbean, Hawaii, all over the USA and Canada, across the International Dateline, North of the Arctic Circle, and across the Equator...more than once! I call it my 'Road Warrior' and it has earned its 'patina'. It plays very well and is my 'go to' guitar for campfires and the beach and such. Although it is in pretty good shape actually, each little scratch and ding represent some 'fun' evening in some far-away place...ahhh, the memories. I'm never selling this one!

As another favorite, my 'Emperador' Dreadnought AW-41 is a really great 'player' and rings like a Martin, albeit with less 'class' - like a Kia Amanti compared to a Rolls, I suppose. But I love the way it sounds and feels...and if I close my eyes, I can pretend - right?


----------



## harrym

My guitar of choice is my Martin HD28. My other acoustic is a Yamaki AY-431 12-string.
Also have a Washburn D10S and an Alvarez RD20S


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

So far I have lot of fun with my homemade 000-42 Martin Snowflakes clone, but my dream acoustic is a J45 Gibson


----------



## monson

My main acoustic guitar is a FENIX XL-30 JUMBO made by Young Chang yes its made in japan and therte is no guitar out there that *I * would trade it for, running through a Yourkville AM 50


----------



## jazzmaster61

What a great forum,i,m new here.After playing Ovations for years i got a used Takamini Ltd 1999 in2004. But almost 2 years ago i came upon a Gibson song writer deluxe,the 3rd one i tried,love at first sight.I cant leave it alone.The lows aren,t too boomy and the highs are just at a great frequency.


----------



## lobo44

Larivee LV-09E


----------



## Shark

I've been looking around at some of the custom Canadian guitar makers recently and there are some beautiful looking instruments around. Wish I had the cash to try a few.


----------



## Flyin' Brian

In the stratosphere, a guitar by Linda Manzer. More down to earth a Martin D-41


----------



## Rugburn

Maybe a better question is *"what's your preferred acoustic guitar of choice poll?"*


http://www.guitarscanada.com/acoustic-guitar/30032-whats-your-acoustic-choice-ten-choices.html

Shawn


----------



## jazzmaster61

I,d love to try a Linda Manzer


----------



## Steadfastly

Rugburn said:


> Maybe a better question is *"what's your preferred acoustic guitar of choice poll?"*
> 
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/acoustic-guitar/30032-whats-your-acoustic-choice-ten-choices.html
> 
> Shawn


Methinks somebody has a sense of humor!


----------



## ThePass

I own a A&L folk cedar. 

Great Canadian made guitar.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

First acoustic was my dad's 70's Yamaha... the first I ever purchased was a Martin DXM and now I have a Larrivee D-60... which is easily the best sounding acoustic/dreadnought I have ever played.


----------



## MarcThibault

1940 Eduardo Ferrer


----------



## BEACHBUM

I've owned many acoustics. Still have my first one - 1972 Guild D40. I also really love my 1980 Sigma Anniversary D10 - 100 made. But as of now this is my fave. 2006 Martin DC Aura.


----------



## psychotik

I'm a big fan of Gibsons for anything below the 5th fret. Otherwise, I'd opt for a small-body Martin...


----------



## benisonstar

Larrivee L-05----the best for my ears. best value for the dollar, Canadian, beautiful, clear, prestine, easy to play.


----------



## julienpier

Seagull Semi-Mat for home use 
Martin and Luthier semi-body (or something like that) for traveling, fire-camp and other risky conditions.


----------



## canadian87

I own a Martin Sigma series and it's as good as when I bought it 8 years ago. I still haven't felt the need to get another acoustic guitar because it's that good... especially for the price.


----------



## Perkinsfan

Framus and Crafter.


----------



## Alex Csank

Currently I am playing a late 1930's 'Royalist' parlor guitar, a late 1950's 'Kay' archtop and a 1960's Aria Classical.


----------



## nivek

Where's all the Guild love? I don't have one myself, but every time I play one, I lose my mind. Warm, smooth, comfortable.

I've got an old 77 Yammy that has bad intonation. Still sounds incredible though. Just have to keep low on the neck.

I'd be looking at a Guild or a Martin if I could afford one though.


----------



## BEACHBUM

MARTIN DC AURA


----------



## BEACHBUM

nivek said:


> Where's all the Guild love? I don't have one myself, but every time I play one, I lose my mind. Warm, smooth, comfortable.
> 
> I've got an old 77 Yammy that has bad intonation. Still sounds incredible though. Just have to keep low on the neck.
> 
> I'd be looking at a Guild or a Martin if I could afford one though.





Here ya go. 1972 Guild D40. My very first acoustic guitar.


----------



## Brigham

Larrivée


----------



## hummingway

nivek said:


> Where's all the Guild love? I don't have one myself, but every time I play one, I lose my mind. Warm, smooth, comfortable.
> 
> I've got an old 77 Yammy that has bad intonation. Still sounds incredible though. Just have to keep low on the neck.
> 
> I'd be looking at a Guild or a Martin if I could afford one though.


I do like old Guilds. I've a 67 D-45 but it doesn't get out of the closet much. I mostly play nylon string guitars. I've an old one from spain and a newish Blueberry which is a Canadian company making gutars in Indonesia, designed by an American luthier! 

I also have a Gibson L-00 reissue, a 1928 square neck National Series 0 tricone, a 1930 National Series O, a 1931 National Series 0 tricone, both round necks, and a square neck wooden Dobro. I don't play the steel string acoustics much these days since they are hard on the nails. I also have a new National Series O.


----------



## jmer5

I have a Larrivee L-03, they are GREAT guitars! nut width on the L series and OM's are a bit wider than the dreadnoughts, which to me makes the neck feel a little fatter, which some ppl. may like or dislike. Rented a Gibson J-45 for a month for some different tones for gigs and recording and they're completely different beasts!


----------



## wingsfan

hummingway said:


> I do like old Guilds. I've a 67 D-45 but it doesn't get out of the closet much. I mostly play nylon string guitars. I've an old one from spain and a newish Blueberry which is a Canadian company making gutars in Indonesia, designed by an American luthier!
> 
> I also have a Gibson L-00 reissue, a 1928 square neck National Series 0 tricone, a 1930 National Series O, a 1931 National Series 0 tricone, both round necks, and a square neck wooden Dobro. I don't play the steel string acoustics much these days since they are hard on the nails. I also have a new National Series O.


Would gladly pay you Tuesday for a National series tricone today, lol Those National box's are treasures. I'm green with envy!

Cheers


----------



## b-nads

I'm down to one right now - I unloaded a Tanglewood jumbo that I was gigging with, and gave back a very old Norman Studio 68 to my cousin - its original owner and abuser - lol. I play a Larrivee D-03fm. This guitar has one of the most pleasant voices - I love how it records. It sustains forever, and has a smoothe touch. For what the MSRP was on the guitar, the fit and finish were a little crude - a small chip in the bridge, some glue seems in the neck joint and binding, and it needed some fret work higher up the neck. The bottom string has a tendancy to pop right off the fretboard and hang up coming back on the rare occasions I bend down with it. For a guitar that was asking $1950 (not what I paid), I would never have bought it based on finish - I would have probably gone with a D-18 V-neck or tossed in a bit more for a HD28, but I would have missed out on the sound, which is something pretty special. I will be adding a hog-top dred to it soon, and will likely add a D-18 one day.


----------



## Gary787

Seems odd that the Canadian Guitar forum would list Seagull under other? I currently have a Seagull Coastline S6 Spruce and Yamaha FG335. I have a Seagull Artist Mosaic on order. Pretty excited. When I was looking I considered the Martin and Taylor brands but the price is way out there. The Seagull was at least as good as its $2500 cousins.


----------



## 3whiterag

I am kind of surprised that Larrivee was not on the list.


----------



## itf?

Guild D-55.


----------



## ElectricMojo

+1 for Larrivée.
My first Larrivée (P-03) completely changed my way of playing acoustic, they're really fantastic instruments.
The quality is unbelievable.


----------



## 10409

i'm currently GASing for a jumbo acoustic

not really sure what kind yet, but i'm missing the sound of my old washburn cumberland jumbo even though it was lam. back and sides


----------



## nrkiecks

Don't know what it is about them but I love Seagulls. Probably the Canadian in me. 

Maritime SWS Mini-Jumbo
Artist Mosaic CW Folk QII 

Also a Fender Electro Lounge TRG Acoustic/Electric with Fishman pick up. Olive colour with a little martini glass on the fretboard..


----------



## Ferro-Kings

In the 70's and 80's i was an Ovation nut. In the 90's went to Martins and recently opted for my Taylor GSRS as my main go to for standard and drop d tunings.
Martin D41 is the sweetest open G tuning guitar I've used.

Just had to sell by buddy "Sid" on ebay the other day to pay the lawyers. So I have to give a shout out to my funky little 1968 Gibson B-15 3/4.


----------



## loudtubeamps

This one....36-00-18-Main.jpg 377×675 pixels


----------



## wpk1

I have a Yamaha LL36 and a 1965 Gibson B25n. Both totaly differant; and both are really enjoyable to play. Oh ya I have a Yamaha LL 16-12 , its the nicest 12 st I've ever played. Just missed a Martin HD 40 MS on Kijiji that was my dream guitar................oh well

Thanks Pat


----------



## mechanic

My main acoustic is a fairly new Crafter dread.
My favorite is a 1966 vintage Framus dread. (Inherited from my mom.)
Later
Eric


----------



## wpk1

Had a 68 Framus and I traded it ....................wish I hadn't Didn't realize how muh I enjoyed it. The Gibson B25 is about the same size and I do enjoy it.

Thanks Pat


----------



## avalancheMM

Really love my Rainsong, very articulate, and amazing plugged in - Fishman electronics, when you blend two tracks, one from my AT4040, and one direct through my Radial preamp, the results are quite impressive.


Regards


----------



## adonadis

*mine so far*

I am trying to get my hands on a Gibson Dove, but i currently play and Ovation Adema, and a 1964 Ibanez 12 sting Jamboree.


----------



## wpk1

There is one on Kijiji for 3300 and its a 67 me thinks........................if its still there 

Patrick


----------



## Delta_T

wpk1 said:


> There is one on Kijiji for 3300 and its a 67 me thinks........................


I actually saw two Gibson Doves for sale: a 2011 and a vintage 1965


I like my Ibanez F360BK which I bought new in 1982. 
But I prefer to play a Classical (Spanish) guitar.


----------



## wpk1

That is really nice , I always liked Ibanez, that one is particularly nice.
The one I saw on Kijiji was a 65 ,your right

Patrick


----------



## Britur

Hi Everyone
My latest (last week) is a Takamine EF36 Special Rose Edition, shes a beauty!
My fav a 1985 Takamine EF400SC 12 string
My first acoustic is a 1975 Vantage VA40C ser# 002075 Sitka spruce top, 1 piece cherrywood back (arched) and cherry sides.I believe it is one of the first Matsumoku guitars produced for Montreal based Vantage. bought it new.
Im lovin it
Keep on playing its good for the soul baby!


----------



## wpk1

I'm waiting for my Gibson Hummingbird to come in at L&M , it was the only used one in their system and had to be shipped from BC.................can hardly wait
Playing a 69 Yamaha FG 300 right now ,,, a beauty guitar

Patrick


----------



## Morkolo

Delta_T said:


> I actually saw two Gibson Doves for sale: a 2011 and a vintage 1965
> 
> 
> I like my Ibanez F360BK which I bought new in 1982.
> But I prefer to play a Classical (Spanish) guitar.


That's one classy looking old Ibanez.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

I'm all about my J45 - love this guitar...it's the acoustic I've been waiting for all my life.


----------



## 59burst

1987 Alvarez-Yairi DY-62C is my main acoustic. Since I purchased it new in 1988 a number of very nice acoustics have come and gone, including a late 90s Martin OM-28V and a HD-28LSV. The A-Y is just a joy to play. I also have a very cool Guild F-412N jumbo 12 string with flame maple, but I rarely play it. I should probably sell/trade it for something I'd use more ...


----------



## wpk1

Hi 

just bit the bullett and sold all my stuff to buy a Gibson Hummingbird...............................Fantastic

Patrick


----------



## allanr

Call me blasphemous, but my acoustic guitar of choice is my National Resophonic Triolian UKULELE


----------



## rcacs

Norman (Godin) 12 string, several old Harmony, Kay and Silvertone archtops.

cheers!


----------



## Percy

I own a Martin D16H 1991...great tone,always wanted a Martin but could never afford one........till i found this one.....its the one i will never sell,great mids no twang......luv it....happy,happy


----------



## Steadfastly

Percy said:


> I own a Martin D16H 1991...great tone,always wanted a Martin but could never afford one........till i found this one.....its the one i will never sell,great mids no twang......luv it....happy,happy





rcacs said:


> Norman (Godin) 12 string, several old Harmony, Kay and Silvertone archtops.
> 
> cheers!



You've heard this before, but...........

:30171373:, so let's see some pics of those guitars, guys.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> You've heard this before, but...........
> 
> :30171373:, so let's see some pics of those guitars, guys.


That would be nice.


----------



## wpk1

My next one will be a Martin...............soon as I win the lottary

Patrick


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> You've heard this before, but...........
> 
> :30171373:, so let's see some pics of those guitars, guys.


Most of them: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> Most of them: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


So, what is it you are whispering in his ear?








































Very well rounded selection there, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> Very well rounded selection there, Mooh.


I agree--some good variety there, and some nice looking instruments on top of it.


----------



## Mooh

Thanks folks.

That small body mahogany steel string Joshua House guitar was made for use as an instructional guitar, one that I could comfortably hold and carry for hours and hours. Maple binding to help take the banging in and out of stands, fretboard position markers (which I normally eschew) for students to see, small classical body to be held like a classical, pickup, etc. It has done its job admirably for several years but the original finish was a little soft (it was a bit of an experiment) so it's back with the builder to get refinished. Since he has it, he will modify it with a scalloped cutaway (got to be seen to be believed, I'll try to remember to post pictures when I get it back), a full refret, a very minor neck reset (more to hedge against any future issue than to deal with current issues), and a new bridge (shaped like the one on my other House acoustic). Oh yeah, and one of the two side ports will be closed as it doesn't contribte to the tone at all, again, it was an experiment well after the guitar was made. 

That guitar has always done double duty as my beater too. It goes camping, cottaging, to music camps, to the beach, and anywhere I need a reliable and great sounding and comfortable guitar to play.

Fwiw, Joshua House is a good friend and former student of mine who does a great job and is very easy to work with. We've been mutually supportive for many years, and I consider myself very lucky to have him around to indulge my guitar needs. Here's his link: http://www.houseguitars.com/

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I have had a few acoustic guitars over the years. I've had everything from Yamaha, Takamine, Yamaki, Taylor, Martin, Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick, Hagstrom, Epiphone and even a Fender acoustic.

Right now my only acoustic is a vintage Norman B-20 that according to the serial number was built in 1973 by Mr. Normand Boucher himself. I got it from a musical acquaintance of mine who had recently purchased an old Hondo copy of a Martin acoustic and was ready to sell the old Norman to me for $75.

It's in well used condition with lots of wear and tear on the body but not a crack anywhere on the laminated yellow birch body. The bolt-on neck is nice and beefy and with a wider nut width and shorter scale at 24.8" long. For such an old guitar it has plenty of fret life left and there are no buzzing frets anywhere on the fretboard. The action is perfect for me and it plays nicely with medium gauge strings. The best part is that this guitar sounds AMAZING! It is extremely loud when strummed hard and has tons of bass and mid-range tone that I love. Once of my acoustic guitar playing (and amateur Luthier) buddies was totally blown away when he played this old guitar and he is quite particular (snobby) when it comes to tone.

I don't have a digi-camera right now so my only picture of the guitar is from my crappy laptop webcam.


----------



## -ST-

Both of these are Other










This is the one on the right from a different perspective.


----------

